# Missing locale vi_VN.UTF-8



## phidung3721 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi all, 
I recently wanted to add a new input method (vietnamese/x-unikey). I tried to set locale to vi_VN.UTF8 in /etc/login.conf. But after reboot I noticed ?s in displayed texts. When I ran locale, I noticed there was no  vi_VN.UTF8 on the list. 
Does FreeBSD not support vietnamese? 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2022)

Doesn't look like it's included. I would suggest creating a PR for it, then someone can add it. 






						FreeBSD Bugzilla Main Page
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## phidung3721 (Jan 20, 2022)

Bug report added. Thank you


----------



## phidung3721 (Jan 21, 2022)

Is there a way to add the missing locale while waiting for it officially supported? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2022)

phidung3721 said:


> Bug report added.


Can you post the bugtrack ID? Other people might want to keep track of it, or add to it.


----------



## phidung3721 (Jan 23, 2022)

Of course. Here it is. 





						261335 – locale: Missing locale vi_VN.UTF-8 for vietnamese language
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

